# 2014 2.0 td nightmare &#x1f61e;



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

Where should I start? Bought car brand new. Had transmission replaced shortly after a year. Supposedly the dealership dropped fuel tank replaced injectors cleaned fuel lines, etc., due to bad fuel, before that. Has been in shop numerous times for surging issues. 
Current issue is check engine light coming on sporadically then today warning comes up diesel particulate filter full continue to drive, then immediately read reduced engine power..... ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What’s your current odometer reading?


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

It is 63804. Also throwing a P0172 code which i believe is Nox sensor position 2 which apparently is not covered under warranty. They told me the position 1 sensor is covered but not 2..


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

What was your "surging" issue with the transmission? Could you describe that please? I'm having a bucking issue with mine, and am wondering if you were having the same problem.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

You could call it bucking i suppose. Example: traveling at 50 mph steady, it would surge, the rpms would rise and fall by a couple hundred rpms or so with no pushing on or letting off of accelerator. Sometimes the check engine light wpuld come on when it would get really bad but eventually would go off and would be fine.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Hmmm. That's different than what I am experiencing. Mine is mostly just after starting it when it has sat overnight. If I'm doing 40 mph, and I barely tip into the accelerator, I get this bucking. The car will shake violently back and forth. If you were drinking a cup of coffee, you would be pretty wet and burnt. It's embarassing when people are in the car with me. I took it to the dealership and even took the diesel tech for a ride to show him, because of course they said that they couldn't replicate it. It seemed to go away once I had the latest recall done along with my short distance between regens. Now the short regens and transmission bucking is back. They seem to be related. When I had the recall done, they reace the whole air intake system because they said it had oil reidue in it.....go figure. Stupid EGR.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

Mine has had SO many problems. I live in foothills and roads are very curvy and steep. The car would downshift so hard especially going on the downhill that it would literally chirp the tires. After numerous tries of the dealership trying to replicate it, including allowing diesel tech take it home for the weekend, the service writer drove it somewhere and it finally did it. They immediately ordered a transmission and replaced it. It however did not fix surging issue. I've dealt w GM to try and get the car replaced and it was a joke...


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Position # 2 sensor is about $50 from rock auto. Very easy to replace.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

What I'm finding at rock auto is $185


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

wrong sensor sorry


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

i was thinking egt sensor for $ 50


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

No worries! I have a question. When i replace that sensor, will the reduced power clear itself out or will i have to take it to chevy? Ok 2 questions ? if i have to have chevy do the regen on it, would that be covered under the warranty?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Wendekay said:


> No worries! I have a question. When i replace that sensor, will the reduced power clear itself out or will i have to take it to chevy? Ok 2 questions &#55357;&#56841; if i have to have chevy do the regen on it, would that be covered under the warranty?


no and yes and no


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

Really? Uuugh. Ok thank you.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Have you had all the recalls done? I went through several NOX sensors, all under warranty. Right before I traded mine last October there was a recall for the ECM to be reprogrammed. It was to help cut down on the fouling of sensors. Like yours, mine spent a great deal of time at the dealership. About every 8,000 miles or so it was back at the dealer for sensor replacements, ECM recalls, and a manual regen. I really liked the car, just hated all the visits to the dealer. At 66K miles and another CEL, I traded it. I hope GM gets the emissions programming correct. I went back to a car with a naturally aspirated V6. No more turbos or diesel for me. Good luck I hope the dealer gives you a break on the regen. Regen process consist of tech parking your car outside plugging the tech 2 tool into it, starting it and the Tech 2 tool puts the car in regen mode. The technician does not have to baby sit it or do anything else but unplug the tech 2 and park the car when it is done.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

I screwed myself so bad on this car. I was an idiot. I owe way too much to trade. Only thing i can do is hope a giant fir tree falls on it... Don't want to do it on purpose but i have seriously thought about it, lol. It is a great car except for all the issues ?


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

And as far as i know all of the recalls have been done. Not sure how to find out. I do not trust my dealership at all.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

On my car the dealer put a sticker under the hood with the recall # on it. I'm sure your dealer can run your VIN for all open recalls, or Chevy Customer care may be able to help you as well.

I was lucky and was not upside down on mine and got a really good trade offer. I've put 17K on my new car and has only been back to the dealer for an oil change and one warranty repair related to a door edge guard. 

I hope my luck holds out.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

Yes I hope your luck holds out as well. As for me, I've learned some lessons ?


----------

